# Rahmen ZR Race 6.0/7.0 gleich?



## brainsail (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
die Gewichte der Kompletträder ZR Race 6.0 und 7.0 Modelljahr 2010 sind 700 g unterschiedlich laut Angabe (11,5 und 10.8 kg). Haben die wirklich den gleichen Rahmen? Ich sehe bei der Federgabel 200 g Unterschied, die restlichen 500 g sollen von den Kleinteilen kommen, die noch anders sind?


----------



## psycho82 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Rahmen ist gleich! 

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brainsail (9. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank.


----------

